# Gordon Brown



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Doh


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

He has piggy eyes and an innate dislike of both the English and the middle classes.

Be worried. :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The way the media is carrying on about the great B-liar, anyone would think his other name was Princess Di.

This is the cnut who took us into Iraq at the cost of countless lives (including those killed by terrorists in London.

Whats worse he is being replaced by a fuckwit who has raised taxes to their highest levels ever, yet thinks because because the standard rate has come down he has done us all a favour.

The problem is, is there an alternative???????


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> The problem is, is there an alternative???????


Join Leg and move to Canada...??!!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

phodge said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is, is there an alternative???????
> ...


My application is alreay half filled in


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> He has piggy eyes and an innate dislike of both the English and the middle classes.
> 
> Be worried. :wink:


He's got one false eye with very poor sight in the other - had a sporting accident at uni (head got whacked). Hides it well TBH


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > He has piggy eyes and an innate dislike of both the English and the middle classes.
> ...


Am no longer worried. :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Assume the position my friends


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > He has piggy eyes and an innate dislike of both the English and the middle classes.
> ...


I didn't know that! That explains why he never looks like he's reading anything....


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I've often wondered whether he's reading Braille bullet points when making a speech as he always seems to be moving his hands around in front of him?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is, is there an alternative???????
> ...


Yeah, do us all a favour and fuck off to Canada! :-*


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


If only you would, dahlin'..... :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


I guess he could be. I'd noticed the hand movements too....just wondered why the hell he couldn't stand still!! :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Would love to fuck off to Oz/NZ but business interests hold me here for the foreseeable future :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mike_bailey said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


It was on a program over the weekend. Playing Rugby.

Thing is, he should not be PM no one has voted for him, they voted for Blair.
We, the people should pick the PM, not the party.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

garyc said:


> He has piggy eyes and an innate dislike of both the English and the middle classes.
> 
> Be worried. :wink:


Actually, he only has one eye, which is piggy :lol: and an innate dislike for both the English and the middle classes. He is also a Scottish Presbyterian. Be worried middle England. Misplaced Christian ethics, just under the surface, methinks. JMHO of course.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

mike_bailey said:


> He's got one false eye with very poor sight in the other - had a sporting accident at uni (head got whacked). Hides it well TBH


 [smiley=idea.gif] So just another gentle whack to head could blind the fucker for good then.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont 'see' the point - but neither does blunket!

This would just result in us having to pay a Â£50,000/year salary to his personal assistant dog. :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I dont 'see' the point - but neither does blunket!
> 
> This would just result in us having to pay a Â£50,000/year salary to his personal assistant dog. :roll:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

The recent weather sums up what is to come from Labour. We're about to be continually crapped on from a great height.

Every day I get more and more wound up by this Government. I think I hate Gordon Brown more that Blair. The way he marches around with his nose in the air and that false smile, proclaiming how how wonderful everything everything is, whilst in reality....

So Brown is blind, as is the (ex) home secretary Blunket. Makes sense. Neither of them drive so thats why they love hammering motorists so much.

I always thought it was ridiculous having a blind home secretary. A home secretary unable to see the results of his open door immigration policy.

I had the misfortune to drive through Luton the other day, first time for years. Admittedly, it's never been a nice place, but how it's changed since I was last there. Packed solid, lunatic drivers, posters all over the place complaining of 'oppression against Muslims' What a shithole, it feels more like Afganistan than England. Thanks Labour :wink:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Gordon Brown looks like a cvnt!!! hate him


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Jolly good, that's him truly castigated then. Moving on.....


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Your a right bunch of mail readers!

Whilst I dont doubt for minute that Brown is a right cnut and takes great delight in taking my hard earned every month the 'hates the english' shit doesnt help anyone.

Where the fuck that did come from? Is it because he's a Scot he automatically hates the English or did I miss a press release from him last week where he came out and said that hanging was too good for 'em...

.....and to think this is my first post in the flame room! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

His wife is fat and frumpy too - did she get dressed in the dark?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Now THAT I agree with.

However isnt that your type Tosh?  :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

cheechy said:


> Your a right bunch of mail readers!
> 
> Whilst I dont doubt for minute that Brown is a right cnut and takes great delight in taking my hard earned every month the 'hates the english' shit doesnt help anyone.
> 
> ...


The first thing he did was raid the pension funds and caused the present problem we have with pensions. Not with my pension, thank God, I'm in my late sixties so my fund performed before the damage was done and I retired early. He was warned about this but chose to ignore the warning. There isn't enough room here to tell all. Everything labour does is paid for by business and the middle classes.

Gordon Brown will rape anyone who has done well with their lives and redistribute the wealth in areas you just could not imagine.

Labour = unnecessary wars, murdering scientists, sleaze on a grand scale, stealth taxes, redistribution of wealth, dumbing down the value of education to its lowest common denominator etc etc

Am I bovered? too right I am.

Joe


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

The point is he's taking money from the Scots middle classes as well! :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Your a right bunch of mail readers!
> 
> Whilst I dont doubt for minute that Brown is a right cnut and takes great delight in taking my hard earned every month the 'hates the english' shit doesnt help anyone.
> 
> ...


The point is:
Scots can vote on laws that affect the english but we have no vote on their laws.
The English pay Â£50m a year for the Scots to have free prescriptions when we have to pay Â£7 for ours.
Scots have lower Uni fees
Scots have smaller class (Average 18) sizes due to the lack of investment in English schools
Gordon hates the English middle class and that is why he is taxing it and in the process had hit the low paid harder.

There is nothing new about this govt, they are a typical Labour bag of shit "Tax and spend", when are they going to realise that throwing money at something does not solve the problem. The other problem is most people are too stupid to realise and believe the Spin that comes with this govt and the spin that "we invest" when there is clearly no improvement in services and Gordon was constantly coming back for more.

Remember he has brought in over 100 Tax Rises in 10 years.

When he say "Now is the time for change" what the fuck does that mean? What has he been doing for 10 years?

Shoot the fucking lot of them :evil:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I dont 'see' the point - but neither does blunket!
> 
> This would just result in us having to pay a Â£50,000/year salary to his personal assistant dog. :roll:


LOL.

Agree, Blunket is blind and that doesnt stop him being a c**t.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

jbell said:


> The point is:
> Scots can vote on laws that affect the english but we have no vote on their laws.
> The English pay Â£50m a year for the Scots to have free prescriptions when we have to pay Â£7 for ours.
> Scots have lower Uni fees
> ...


I could get in a really good argument about how the Scots have things the way they are but England has its choice about whether or not it has its own assembly - remember parliament is a UK parliament and it decides consitutional matters that cover areas that the scots and welsh have no say over.

Whilst I agree the lothian question isnt right and should be sorted out the above point about english assemblies gets rid of that situation. A lot of areas of England said "No thanks we dont want one" :lol:

Gordon Brown doesnt have a seat in the Scottish Parliament, he doesnt vote on matters in the Scottish parliament and doesnt decide their policies. Indeed he made a point in coming out earlier this week and criticised the spending plans and also said that no more money was available.

Scotland has to be funded differently because the population distribution is nowhere near as dense as England and therefore its more expensive to provide the same services. If you aren't happy with this then move north of the border!!

The bit about the english middle classes is quite frankly coming straight from your arse and stinks of predjudice. Scots have had to put up with English PMs for the past 70 years and the minute a Scot becomes PM you get this crap!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its nothing to do with him being a scot - we simply dont want him as pm, its that simple.

If scotland wants to go it alone so be it, but they should generate the money they needed from their own tax system from it's own people only.

We are the United Kingdom, and scotland should follow. As for as I'm concerned its just another county like Nottinghamshire or Berkshire.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Tosh I've no problems with the fact that people dont want him being PM - indeed he's my local MP and I didnt vote for him.

Its all the shit about him hating the English that gets my back up. IMO it can be easily linked to anti-scottish journalism being stirred up by the national and SE based tabloids. It looks like people are taking the bait too


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not sure its true - i spend most of my time in the SE, and i dont recall seeing in the press or on the news that he hates the English. The only comments i seem to here are over his scottishness are ones about his thriftiness with money.

I think he's faith and up bringing has had more airtime than anything.

I personally just want to keep the union and dont see why devolution is a good thing for Wales or Scotland. Our little island is small enough without further division.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Personally I dont think people should be prejudging him.

He's certainly not going to be any worse than Tony Flair thats for sure.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Scotland has to be funded differently because the population distribution is nowhere near as dense as England and therefore its more expensive to provide the same services. If you aren't happy with this then move north of the border!!


You have not been to some parts of England then, the SW for example is very sparsly populated compared to other areas, it causes no end of problems because the area being run be councils that are cronically underfunded as the resources are stretched too thin and the government don't seen to be bothered, so I would be very careful with that argument.

[

Everyone knows his underlying beliefs, he is old school Labour and has raped this country for the last 10 years with over 100 tax rises for no real benefit. Predjuice has nothing to do with it. It's not our fault the PM's have been English if a Scot or Welshie wants the job then they have to go through the same processes as every on else.

This devoloution crap is causing more trouble than it's worth, what is the point in having assemblies and a central govt? total waste of money and that is before we spent Â£400m on a flashy building that looks like it's been made out of cardboard for you.

This is apparently the United Kingdom yet everyone seens to want to pull it apart, fucking ridiculous :evil:

The English don't want assemblies because it is pointless, all we want is a fair system, which we don't have at the moment.

I accept there will always be differences of opinion on what is good and bad but that makes us who we are. In reality we should have one big govt that can represent everyone in the UK but it will not happen because of the ingrained and localised dislike many people have for each other throughout the various parts of this country.

Predjudice works both ways e.g:

The Welsh can have Welsh on thieir passports
The Scots can have Scottish on their passports
The English have to have British because English is apparently a Racist word (this came from a Scottish professor on the BBC)

I don't care where you come from, we all have banter with each other.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

jbell said:


> [


No sorry but that IS the argument and the only reason for the difference in funding. The government of the country has an obligation to provide services to the people which it governs within certain constraints. Whilst I've no reason to believe that the SW doesn't have problems are you seriously comparing the Highlands and Islands of Scotland with the SW of England in terms of how densly its populated, and how hard some areas are to get too?

Banter - no problems with that. I work next to a man from Newcastle. The favourite topic just now is Michael Owen :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

cheechy said:


> The point is he's taking money from the Scots middle classes as well! :lol:


 :? So you are happy for him to waste your money as well. Brilliant. :roll:

Joe


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

All this aside, I'm quite impressed with the way he's started out. Very early days, I know, but it could be worse, we could have a scouser at the helm...


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

TTCool said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > The point is he's taking money from the Scots middle classes as well! :lol:
> ...


TTcool please read what I've said previous mate.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Lets face it he is a slime ball and loves to screw us all (except if you're on welfare, single mother or an immigrant) if you're a hard working tax payer then you are screwed :x

The bit I like the best is the slime ball knew nothing about the cash for honours scam. All those millions in donations and he knew nothing. If he didn't know then god help us all cos the money man knew fuck all about their finances :evil:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

fut1a said:


> The bit I like the best is the slime ball knew nothing about the cash for honours scam. All those millions in donations and he knew nothing. If he didn't know then god help us all cos the money man knew fuck all about their finances :evil:


Bullshit of the highest order, they were all in on it from the start, I bet they think their shit doesn't stink as well


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

cheechy said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > cheechy said:
> ...


 :? Spell it out then. Did he not raid the pension funds? etc etc


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Is it me or has anyone noticed that when the tosser has finished a sentence his jaw drops ! Never trust anyone with a slack jaw! As for his wife at least she doesnt look like the joker off the batman films or wendolene from wallace and gromit! :roll:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

TTCool said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


I didnt vote for him and he's my local MP - and I dont like the current levels of tax. There I've spelt it out.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

What not let Gordon Brown get on with it...............................you never know, given time you might get to like him. :?


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

jbell said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Your a right bunch of mail readers!
> ...


We do pay prescriptions in Scotland, where did you get that info from? I personally don't pay them for my illness as I recieve a War pension. I got that from serving in the Military for this no good lying goverment...........


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

The other points made about taxing the middle class are entirely true, he does hate the middle classes but what the hell do you expect from a LABOUR Goverment.... It aint the Tory party is it???

I personally don't like the man, he has got into power as PM without a contest from his own party and more importantly the British people.

Economists have predicted that due to his financial dealings as Chancellor we will be in Dire straits at some point, great..... can't wait......

Now what we alll need to do is don our berets and start calling each other comrade, all equal then, that would make us all happy would it not


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

the stig said:


> As for his wife at least she doesnt look like the joker off the batman films or wendolene from wallace and gromit! :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

It's nice to see he is already imposing his beliefs on everyone in this country, first he canned the Super Casino and now he is looking at changing the drinking laws.

This country is fucked and is slipping further and further into trouble.

I am also inpressed by the way the Olympics are being funded, the govt are using Lottery cash so effectively we are paying for it through that rather than direct taxation. This should not be happening as the govt will take all the money gerenated by the Olympics and pay nothing back to the charities that are loosing out.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

jbell said:


> It's nice to see he is already imposing his beliefs on everyone in this country, first he canned the Super Casino and now he is looking at changing the drinking laws.
> 
> This country is fucked and is slipping further and further into trouble.
> 
> I am also inpressed by the way the Olympics are being funded, the govt are using Lottery cash so effectively we are paying for it through that rather than direct taxation. This should not be happening as the govt will take all the money gerenated by the Olympics and pay nothing back to the charities that are loosing out.


I just dont play the lottery, chances of winning are fairly slim anyway


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

The problem with this country is that not enough ordinary people care about politics. Visit any country in Europe and you will find people talking politics in cafes and the likes.

We have really poor turnouts in the polls and then have the cheek to complain about things.

"There is no alternative" people say, but there is, we are just too afraid to vote for it. I have heard may people discuss voting for other parties but are not doing so "as they will never get in" Of course they bloody won't if we don't vote for them!!!!!!!

Lets be honest have we ever had it so good? Walk into any home,

LCD tv, ps3, Sky digital........

The majority of us have a decent quality of life. Ok the housing market is a joke but whilst the masses are able to buy cheap cases of beer at the supermarket and watch the footy on their 42 inch lcd we are not gonna radically change are we??????


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...on this theme, I heard on radio that there are more people in the UK Caravan Club Association than the total that turned out to vote at the last general election.

That's why _They_ get in.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

garyc said:


> ...on this theme, I heard on radio that there are more people in the UK Caravan Club Association than the total that turned out to vote at the last general election.
> 
> That's why _They_ get in.


More people voted in Big Brother last year as well :? :? :?

I had a row with a bloke on sunday who was moaning about the govt and the tax rises, when I asked him if he had voted he said no, to which I replied "You have no right to moan then so shut the fuck up"


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jbell said:


> I had a row with a bolke on sunday who was moaning about the govt and the tax rises, when I saked him if he had voted he said no, to whioch I replied "You have no right to moan then so shut the fuck up"


He probably didn't understand what you asked him if you said it as you've spelt it!! :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

skydiver said:


> The other points made about taxing the middle class are entirely true, he does hate the middle classes but what the hell do you expect from a LABOUR Goverment.... It aint the Tory party is it???
> 
> I personally don't like the man, he has got into power as PM without a contest from his own party and more importantly the British people.
> 
> ...


Brown passed over the financial decisions to the Bank of England. Now he takes the credit when it's going well and blames the Bank when it's not. Now he's PM, who's he going to pass over the responsibility to Govern? I know... The EU, or maybe Georgie Bush (vey apt name for the twat).


----------

